# JPEGs in BLOB speichern -> Performance



## BenFish (17. Januar 2003)

Hi, hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht, jedem Datensatz ein Foto beizufügen, und das dasnn anstatt als File auf dem Server, als BLOB in der DB abzulegen?
Die Bilder sind 320*xxx bzw. 100*xx also nix wirklich grosses.
Wie sieht es dann mit der Performance aus, wenn ich ein Listing mit allen Datensätzen mach, wo jeweils das Vorschaubild angezeigt wird.
Wären dann ca. 200++ Datensätze.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Januar 2003)

Hi,

http://www.phpbuilder.com/columns/florian19991014.php3?page=1

oder

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=60806&highlight=blob+jpg

Bitte nächstes Mal auch erst


----------

